# [SOLVED] Can't connect to internet after system restore



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

I did a system restore on my xp desktop. Now I can't connect to the internet. My connection says connected but when I go to mozilla it says can't connect to server. All other computers work fine just my fausto which is connected via ethernet. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

hi 120DudeSome welcome to tsf,

was this a factory restore if so did you install the drivers? check device manager for any error marks


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

It was not a factory restore just a system restore to a restore point I made. It also doesn't let me undo it or choose a new one.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

do you have any error marks in device manager?


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

No. I just checked.

I don't know if this helps but I also cant hear any audio except for the tune that plays when you turn on and off the computer. Plus when I try to repair the connection it says couldn't obtain ip address.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

have you tried to making a new connection through network connection?


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried to set up a new confection using the wizard. I checked to use the cd and my internet installer was enable to detect my modem even though everything is set right.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

have you tried another cable?


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

Gave it a try and got nothing.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

are you using a modem and a router? try resetting them. unplug both then plug modem in wait till lights stabalise and plug router in.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm using a modem with 4 ethernet ports and I've tried disconnecting and resetting (pressing the little button in the back) plenty of times. It hasn't helped.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

Please go to Start -> Run -> type *cmd.exe* press enter -> type *ipconfig /all* press enter then right click -> Select All -> press enter to copy the results to clipboard. Paste it in your next post.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah I'm on my phone so I can't copy and paste.

Windows ip config
Host name ..................:OMAR
Primary DNS suffix.....:
Ip routing enabled......: no
Wind proxy enabled....: no

Ethernet adapter local area connection

Connection specific DNS:
Description: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
physical address: 00-11-2F-E1-33
Dhcp enabled......: no
Ip address...'........: 192.168.1.74
subnet mask........: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway..: 192.168.1.254
Dns servers..........: 192.168.1.254

Did my best typing it.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

Go to control panel -> network connections -> right click on connection -> Properties -> select *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* and press *Properties*. Then make sure that the two "automatic" tickboxes are selected.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

They weren't. I put automatically obtain. I had previously manually set it to try to fix this problem. Still getting sever note found. Connection says connected. I right clicked to repair and says can't obtain ip address. Idk if that helps.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

Hello,

Please restart your computer then try connecting again.
Do you have any Security Software installed -McAfee, Norton, etc.?

*If you still can't connect pls. try the following:*

Disable Proxy Settings. Here's How.

Move the network cable to a diff. LAN Port, or swap it with a diff connection.
Try a diff network cable.

Restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, open up a browser and see if you're able to connect.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

I restarted the computer and still no connection. I do have security but a lot of them. I have stopzilla, malwarebytes, spybot, removeitpro and a couple others. I disabled the proxy in my firefox, restarted in safe mode in different port and still got no confection. I already tried a different cable before.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet after system restore*

Do you have the latest Service Pack, *SP3*? Latest driver for your Network Adapter?

Let's reset the TCP/IP and Winsock:
Open up a Command prompt, click on Start=> type *cmd *press enter on the run box.
In the command line type: *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* . Press enter.

Type in *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.

Test your connection after and if it's still a No-Go, do another ipconfig /all and post it here.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, enter. Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

A miracle. It works now. I can surf the web. Resetting the TC/IP and winsock did it. I appreciate everyone's contributions and suggestions. Would you mind please explain to me what was wrong with my computer? Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome news! Glad that we could assist.

TCP/IP and Winsock were corrupted and the Reset fixed them.

You're Welcome.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

glad you got it working, thanks 2xg


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you also for your assistance. 


oscer1 said:


> glad you got it working, thanks 2xg


----------

